# Help with GSD pup scared of other dogs



## danyo30 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I have a GSD pup, he is a white male just under 5 mo. while I am EXTREMELY happy with him in every other way he has but one problem that is worrying me a great deal. When out on walks when he encounters other dogs his behavior is at very best timid to down right cowardly. It is very perplexing...it doesn't matter the breed nor how the other dog is behaving. In fact his last incident was with a Chow who showed NO signs of aggression at all. The Chow was behind his iron gate and he came out wagging his tail in a lower horizontal fashion and never uttered a sound. My dog actually cried and tried to run away. That was his worst response yet. I don't want an overly aggressive dog but a cowardly dog is not good either.

I am trying to anticipate some questions you might ask. He has never been to a dog park as most of the pros are down on them plus he gets his rabies shot this week. When at home he shows sign of being territorial, he barks when other dogs, people etc that he does not know come around. I have never heard him bark a single time away from home. Most times when passing barking dogs from a distance he just ignores them but never barks back which I like. He takes to training quite well and a great disposition in every other way. The only other small issue he had was that he was very nervous around traffic, which is pretty normal for small pups, but I worked him through that very easily. 

He has had only a couple of play dates. The 1st was with my brother’s box/bull dog mix. Cash is a big boy (a little too big) about 75lbs and he was very patient with my pup Casper and let him get away with murder. Casper was under 20 lbs and about 11 or 12 wks at the time. He was quite intimidated at 1st but soon he was trying to dominate the big dog.

The last play date was last weekend Casper is now near 5 mo and about 30ish lbs (I know he is on the small side but very healthy and strong) and he played with a Chow who is about his size put maybe 5lbs heavier. Casper is now territorial so at 1st he was upset with another dog being in his yard but after I told him it was ok they played and Casper clearly dominated through out.

He is not fixed. I am sorry this is so long but I am just trying to give you as much to go on as possible. How worried should I be and what should or shouldn't I be doing? There is tons of info about aggressive dogs but not much out there about this and most people don't understand the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't sound like he has the greatest of nerves. You said he takes to training well. Does that mean with you or in a class? He really needs a class with a good trainer who can help you with these issues now before they get worse.

Look at some of the aggression threads on the forum. I say this not because you have an aggressive dog but because in those threads there is a lot of info. about fear and reactivity. 

I admit I have often used the term aggressive when I mean reactive.

Check out some of those threads.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds like he's showing fear on walks and fine on play dates.

Have you considered it's the leash that's doing this? 

Up until yesterday, I was also concerned about having a shy puppy. Fine for the most part with people, but reacts to other dogs who are coming up to her. Mine would normally back away then lunge at the other dog at some point. Basically, she would show some fear, then go into it and want to run around.

I ran into a neighbors dog yesterday and mine had the same reaction. I wanted to socialize them a bit more (without getting tangled in the leashes) so we both walked back to my backyard and took them both off their leashes. They immediately just hung out like they've seen each other all their lives...

Seems like fear/aggression while being on a leash is quite common if you do a search for it. Something to do with not having the capability of "flight or fight". Similar to if you backed the dog into a corner without giving it options.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep up with the socialization. Abby is still timid with most other dogs at age 2. She will make friends, but slowly. Once she has made friends she is as boisterous as I would want. Like your dog she will occasionally try to dominate but will back off when the other dogs 'tells' her to. Some dogs just don't have the confidence we would like, that's the way it goes. All we can do is try to give them opportunities to make any improvements they are capable of.


----------



## danyo30 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have to say I like you all much better than the other forum I am on. They always have a way of talking to me as if I am abusing my dog or something. Anyway for now my plan is to try to limit those situations on walks because I am not about to walk him off leash and keep up the training and socializing and hope that builds his confidence. He is too nearly a perfect dog to not grow out of this. Thanks again for your help and for not scolding me or talking down to me.


----------

